

"Interview" with Freeman Dyson about climate change - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-change/letters-to-a-heretic-an-email-conversation-with-climate-change-sceptic-professor-freeman-dyson-2224912.html

======
zecg
A most interesting exchange, on reflection I find Dyson's reaction
intellectually honest and quite consistent. There's lots to read between the
lines here.

